# HDMI 3.0 Compliant Cables



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

*HDMI 1.3 Compliant Cables*

Now that some of the 1080p projectors and an upcoming 2nd gen HD-DVD source have HDMI 1.3 jacks... will the cables need to be adressed? For shorter runs this probably isn't a big deal, but for runs longer than 30' this is likely to be a significant issue. I also realize the main benefit of the 1.3 standard is increased bandwidth for audio, and compliant receivers and pre/pros have yet to be released, but they will come out in the not to distant future.

Edit: changed 3.0 to 1.3


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

I think you mean HDMI 1.3. I am not buying anything right now b/c they keep changing the standard. I am sure someday, it will be 3.0. If this keeps up, all I will have at my house are relics. It is disgusting how much money they want to squeeze out of us.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: HDMI 1.3 Compliant Cables*

Yes I'm a dumb $^#. Talk about a major brain fart. I was thinking 1.3 and for whatever reason wrote 3.0. The embarassing thing is I not only posted the question here but at other forums as well . Your comment on 3.0 eventually being a possibility... that was funny... and likely true.


----------

